# New to DA Polishers, Argos job, need help



## Coupe25 (Feb 11, 2017)

I think I'm going to get the Argos DA polisher to start out.
Problem is I watched this video;






And he says to only use the DAS6 Pro because the normal 600w DAS 6 isnt powerful enough to use the products he is using.

I was going to buy the argos kit, buy the pads he recommends and the Schol compound he is using, but will it achieve a good finish similar to in the video?
Its for a Hyundai car so not sure how hard the clear is on it but it is just for light swirling all over the car.
Thanks


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I have a standard das 6, probably 600w. 

I only bought it to try instead of the rotary I use. 

To be honest, they both have their place. 

But I personally find the das6 just fine for refining, especially glazes and light compounds. 

I've never attempted any major deep scratches with it. 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Atkinson91 (Oct 3, 2016)

You can polish a car with an inexpensive DA so long as you use a good technique and keep the pad spinning, you won't be doing and major corrections with them but you can certainly achieve a very good finish.

I'm a fan of Jons channel so I know how well he keeps his cars  it would be VERY time consuming to achieve that kind of finish with the DA your looking at. 

Asian paint is generally known to be soft, so you may be able to tackle some more serious defects compared to an audi or a BMW for example.

The scholl compounds and scholl pads are excellent, for Hyundai paint I'd reccomend s20 black with a purple spider polishing pad
if you need to polish after, use s40 with a yellow spider pad.


----------



## Coupe25 (Feb 11, 2017)

Atkinson91 said:


> You can polish a car with an inexpensive DA so long as you use a good technique and keep the pad spinning, you won't be doing and major corrections with them but you can certainly achieve a very good finish.
> 
> I'm a fan of Jons channel so I know how well he keeps his cars  it would be VERY time consuming to achieve that kind of finish with the DA your looking at.
> 
> ...


Isnt the difference only 200w? Would it really take significantly longer?


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

I had the Argos DA and although it has now died, it did the trick! I've got a budget 900w polisher and while I haven't used it yet, I think the increased power might be more challenging to use as it doesn't "bog down" the same. I wouldn't worry to be honest it's mostly about the technique  here's a lil thread of me doing a single step polish with Argos DA

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=403126


----------



## huxley309 (Apr 8, 2006)

I have this one, Paid £45 for this little 900w one.

So far it's held up well, done at least 20 cars with it, comes with spare brushes as well.


----------



## Coupe25 (Feb 11, 2017)

huxley309 said:


> I have this one, Paid £45 for this little 900w one.
> 
> So far it's held up well, done at least 20 cars with it, comes with spare brushes as well.
> 
> Professional hyet dual action polisher test review - YouTube


Whats the throw on it and what backing plates does it come with. Also is the pad any good


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

Kurt, are you anywhere near the Midlands? You're welcome to come to mine and try out the Argos DA with me, Our Coupe paint doesn't need much power or aggresive compounds to get the swirls out. I can get most of the car corrected with a medium pad and a finishing polish.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi,

I've got an Argos DA. It was my "toe in the water" purchase and it's been fine.

You'll need additional backing plates and pads (something like these: http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/lake-country-dual-action-backing-plates.html and http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/lake-country-100mm-hydro-tech-pads.html) and the cable is pretty short but it's quite capable of delivering good results.

Remember Junkman; Technique trumps product every time.

That's not to say there aren't "better" machines out there, obviously there are and they will cost you lots more £££££'s :buffer: :thumb:. The needs of a pro detailer are very different from a twice a year enthusiast.

It may be worth having a look in the Personal Sales section?

Good luck.

Andy.


----------



## huxley309 (Apr 8, 2006)

Coupe25 said:


> Whats the throw on it and what backing plates does it come with. Also is the pad any good


Typically 8mm I believe, same as most DA polishers.
Comes with a 6" plate as most do, so I've thrown on a 5" flexipad.
The pad it comes with isn't half bad, orange in colour but it's more like a heavy polishing pad, certainly isn't bad but not as good as say a hex pad or lake country.


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

How about this. From amazon,free delivery if you have prime. £45. And has the 800w power over the argos DA


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coupe25 (Feb 11, 2017)

virgiltracey said:


> Kurt, are you anywhere near the Midlands? You're welcome to come to mine and try out the Argos DA with me, Our Coupe paint doesn't need much power or aggresive compounds to get the swirls out. I can get most of the car corrected with a medium pad and a finishing polish.


South Leicestershire. I would appreciate that one day in the summer, with some beer money your way


----------



## Coupe25 (Feb 11, 2017)

Peter77 said:


> How about this. From amazon,free delivery if you have prime. £45. And has the 800w power over the argos DA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does look a superior machine and Amazon returns are easy


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

Coupe25 said:


> South Leicestershire. I would appreciate that one day in the summer, with some beer money your way


No problem mate, I'm warwickshire so just let me know. shouldn't take too long to correct a panel properly and then you can make your mind up on a machine and products after that


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Coupe25 said:


> South Leicestershire. I would appreciate that one day in the summer, with some beer money your way


Where abouts in South Leicester bud?


----------



## Coupe25 (Feb 11, 2017)

Luke M said:


> Where abouts in South Leicester bud?


Lutterworth, yourself? What are the odds, two people enter the thread, both seemingly within 40 miles


----------



## minority (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey,

Instead of starting a similar thread thought I jump in this one as I am looking for a da polished and was considering:
- Argos mention in this thread
- katsu on Amazon 69.99 with accessories https://www.amazon.co.uk/100371S-El...s=polisher&dpPl=1&dpID=413nB9W1OwL&ref=plSrch
- Apolo one mentioned above.

I am looking to clean up my new 2017 Ibiza that I just bought and paint in pretty good condition, car only done 4000 miles.
I am also looking to do a 65 plate black xtrail which has marks from washing and other slight marks from anything touching it.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi,

To save me a lot of typing have a look here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=393196&highlight=Argos.

Good Luck.

Andy.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Any of these polishers will get you to the end result, it's just a case of how long it takes. The lower powered ones might just take a bit more time because you have to be lighter on them to maintain pad rotation.

That said, you could use a less powerful polisher and choose a more aggressive compound to make up for the lower power. The classic M105 and M205 combo comes to mind, and is what I use (albeit with Rupes polishers).

M105 has a good amount of cut, but still finishes down pretty well ready for M205.

Same goes for pads, you could use a more aggressive pad to increase cut and decrease the time it takes to get a result, however, if you're spending a load of money on extra pads then you might as well just upgrade to a more powerful polisher. The 950W CYC DAS6 Pro is only around £99.99 from what I remember.


----------



## Coupe25 (Feb 11, 2017)

Im going to do more reading before buying one. 
FDC recommends cheap pads which would save me a lot of money:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SPTA-6-1...hash=item25d60033ab:m:m4ynE0owEjgKam2M1gtIDFA

In terms of backing plates etc I have no idea, whats the point in having various different sizes? As said Hyundai clearcoat is soft so not sure if something like S20 would be too abbrasive on it, or if the DAS 6 pro is worth it for soft clearcoat?


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

Coupe25 said:


> Im going to do more reading before buying one.
> FDC recommends cheap pads which would save me a lot of money:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SPTA-6-1...hash=item25d60033ab:m:m4ynE0owEjgKam2M1gtIDFA
> ...


I just had that set delivered actually kurt!
The orange has more than enough cut for our paint, the red will be great for swirl removing and the blue should be put nowhere near your car!
The blue is so firm that it will be far too aggressive on our soft paint so best to leave that one off your order.

Different backing plates are good for reducing pad size, for example the those pads are 5" i think which is great for bonnet, side pannels and bootlid, but the lines along the top of the rear bumper and spoiler for example, can be done better with a 3" pad, in which czse you'll need a smaller backing plate.

S20 maybe a little abbrasive to begin with, instead maybe look at a finishing polish like megs 205. it should be enough to correct the soft paint and you can just change between pads to change the cut level.

Offer's still open for having a go with mine (with those SPTA) pads when you're free (although not next week as it's in the shop for paint)


----------



## Coupe25 (Feb 11, 2017)

virgiltracey said:


> I just had that set delivered actually kurt!
> The orange has more than enough cut for our paint, the red will be great for swirl removing and the blue should be put nowhere near your car!
> The blue is so firm that it will be far too aggressive on our soft paint so best to leave that one off your order.
> 
> ...


Its best i take the advice from someone with the same car! Maybe him at FDC owns cars with really hard clearcoat. I've got a lot to do before I can visit, car is getting MOT'd on the 15th as has been off the road a while so needs a good wash and claying too, and im going underneath to get the rust off the rear subframe and paint/waxoyl it. 
Im also planning to get the rear bumper resprayed as its in bad shape, not had any quotes yet, have you used the bodyshop you're going to before?


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

Coupe25 said:


> Its best i take the advice from someone with the same car! Maybe him at FDC owns cars with really hard clearcoat. I've got a lot to do before I can visit, car is getting MOT'd on the 15th as has been off the road a while so needs a good wash and claying too, and im going underneath to get the rust off the rear subframe and paint/waxoyl it.
> Im also planning to get the rear bumper resprayed as its in bad shape, not had any quotes yet, *have you used the bodyshop you're going to before?*


I actually work in accident repair mate, so i'm having it doe at one of the sites I manage :thumb:


----------



## Coupe25 (Feb 11, 2017)

So after some more research, the best budget machine I can find is this:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6-Variab...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Unless there is a catch, the machine features:

Eccentricity: 9 mm
No-Load Speed: 2000-6400/min 
900-950w (the advert says both, but I think its 950w from the research ive done, messaged them to clarify)

Doing some more digging I found the same machine under a different brand name on Amazon US:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N6LK2NR/ref=twister_B074M3C2GY?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

And also this video from Youtube:





I guess its basically similar to the DAS 6 Pro but slightly more powerful, but half the price.


----------

